# New here from Montana!



## JoeyBagOfDonuts27 (5 mo ago)

Welcome from DE!


----------



## rapids (Feb 28, 2003)

Welcome to AT from northern Illinois.


----------



## B Roberts (3 mo ago)

Welcome to AT I’m pretty new myself!


----------



## WyoWyatt (2 mo ago)

Welcome. Nice to meet you too


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Chris.


----------



## PRE (1 mo ago)

Montana a great state to be a hunter, just came from a elk hunt, Welcome.


----------



## smithscott (2 mo ago)

Welcome to the team

Sent from my CPH2239 using Tapatalk


----------



## GrizzlyTimber (1 mo ago)

PRE said:


> Montana a great state to be a hunter, just came from a elk hunt, Welcome.


Thanks! Did you get on any elk??


----------



## PRE (1 mo ago)

Yup, 5 point Bull, had a great time.


----------



## slowen (Jun 27, 2006)

Welcome to AT.. I’m from Great Falls but now sentenced to California!


----------



## Overthetop (Jan 26, 2019)

Welcome!!


----------



## Mhayman (Jan 16, 2017)

Welcome


----------



## GrizzlyTimber (1 mo ago)

slowen said:


> Welcome to AT.. I’m from Great Falls but now sentenced to California!


Ouch!!!!!! I couldn't imagine trying to re adjust from here to there..... It's a whole different world ..I've been all over the place but never found anywhere as decent of a place to land as Montana. Most folks I've met from Montana haven't ever left Montana. Couldn't imagine the culture shock.


----------



## solomtnhunter (Nov 24, 2017)

welcome to AT


----------



## buttercup (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome buddy from Penn State


----------



## slowen (Jun 27, 2006)

GrizzlyTimber said:


> Ouch!!!!!! I couldn't imagine trying to re adjust from here to there..... It's a whole different world ..I've been all over the place but never found anywhere as decent of a place to land as Montana. Most folks I've met from Montana haven't ever left Montana. Couldn't imagine the culture shock.


Im trying to make it work. I own two different ranches so I get to hunt year round. California politicians are the worst in the world but many Californians are the most conservative Americans anywhere. My area of California has been trying to secede from California and form its own conservative state…


----------



## GrizzlyTimber (1 mo ago)

slowen said:


> Im trying to make it work. I own two different ranches so I get to hunt year round. California politicians are the worst in the world but many Californians are the most conservative Americans anywhere. My area of California has been trying to secede from California and form its own conservative state…
> View attachment 7749116


Nice! I wouldn't mind to bad if I had my own hunting paradise. Very nice to meet ya! I've been scouting out some private properties to hunt out here if you ever find your way back out this way!


----------



## Earthroamer (2 mo ago)

Welcome


----------



## williams420 (2 mo ago)

solomtnhunter said:


> welcome to AT


welcome to AT


----------



## Mike H13 (2 mo ago)

GrizzlyTimber said:


> Hey everyone, my names Chris. I used to hunt Javelina out in Arizona for years with an old high country now, as time went on I sold that bow and life took me out of the sport for a long time. Fast forward 15 years and my kids are finally starting to get to legal hunting age and wanted to get into deer hunting. I've never been deer hunting, especially archery deer hunting but we talked our oldest into getting a bow to learn with. It didn't take long for the love of the sport to come rushing back to me while being out in the woods with a bow ready to go. This season is over this year and we didn't get a buck but I have a pretty bad case of buck fever! I went out looking for a new bow for myself and came across a fully loaded Mathew's Drenalin with tons of accessories and ready to go for a RIDICULOUSLY good price . Absolutely stoked to get out next season and get on a trophy Montana buck! I'll be dedicating as much free time as possible shaking off the archery rust and hopefully be as good as I once was! Looking forward to being a part of this community and learning as much as I possibly can before next season! Nice to meet everyone!


Welcome from Ohio


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

welcome from GA


----------



## Flat-Broke (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome to AT


----------



## BigDrive18 (2 mo ago)

Welcome from NW MT!


----------



## MN1434 (1 mo ago)

Welcome


----------



## ForwardFlight (2 mo ago)

Welcome to AT!


----------

